# Pr4?



## Abaddon (Feb 27, 2004)

What Colnago sponsored, professional team uses the PR4 color scheme? Thanks for your help.

Abaddon


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*Landbouwkrediet*

Pretty scheme, very understated. It would have to be to go with the magenta LBK kit and still be marketable to the general public. I have to confess I prefer their 2002 / 2003 scheme, but then it's what I have on my Dream.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*http://www.landbouwkrediet-colnago.be/*

http://www.landbouwkrediet-colnago.be/


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*...?*



treebound said:


> http://www.landbouwkrediet-colnago.be/


I don't get it.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*bikes in pic*



6was9 said:


> I don't get it.


Thought I was linking to a pic showing the bike color scheme mentioned.


----------



## Abaddon (Feb 27, 2004)

*I would've thought the PR11 would've been used for Landbouwkrediet.*



lonefrontranger said:


> Pretty scheme, very understated. It would have to be to go with the magenta LBK kit and still be marketable to the general public. I have to confess I prefer their 2002 / 2003 scheme, but then it's what I have on my Dream.


If the PR4 is being used by Landbouwkrediet, then what team is using the PR11?

Abaddon


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Here is PR4...*



treebound said:


> Thought I was linking to a pic showing the bike color scheme mentioned.


I haven't figured out how to upload a pic of my C50 frame or rather haven't had any time to figure it out yet so here is the link to a pic of PR4 from a show ( I can't uplord the pic as apparently file is too large although I've uplorded it before somehow, go figure) :

http://www.cyclingnews.com/shows.php?id=photos/2003/tech/shows/eurobike/maloney/C-50-detail-2


----------



## pavemnt (Oct 19, 2002)

*Not to be pedantic . . .*

. . . but Landbouwkrediet is riding 008 (all black), not PR4. Check out Trialtir and/or the cyclingnews.com Amstel Gold photos.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*We know that....*



pavemnt said:


> . . . but Landbouwkrediet is riding 008 (all black), not PR4. Check out Trialtir and/or the cyclingnews.com Amstel Gold photos.


I believe what we're talking about is what team *would or could* go with PR4 color scheme thus marketable as one of their color scheme, since there is no team actually using PR4 currently.... I think.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*bah, my bad... you are correct*



pavemnt said:


> . . . but Landbouwkrediet is riding 008 (all black), not PR4. Check out Trialtir and/or the cyclingnews.com Amstel Gold photos.


I was led astray by the Colnago product manager I talked to at 2003 Interbike then. They had planned at that point to use the PR4 for LBK, and were marketing it as such, so I'm guessing the team voted for plain black instead.

PR11 is not used by any team this year to my knowledge, unless it's one of the more obscure DIII Euro (or Euro women's) teams.

They also don't have the RONA pro women's color scheme marketed as a "Team" scheme. They're at least as well known as Navigators here in the US as far as Colnago sponsored teams go. It's a pretty scheme (blue / yellow / silver), tho so far the only view I've seen of it is the seat cluster, rear mech and stays as it disappears over the horizon.


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

The NL4 seems to be used by Fabrizio Macchi. See:

http://www.colnagonews.com/prova2/team/fabrizio.htm

I am new to bicycling, and could give no further information.. hope this helps though.


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

When I originally read the post, I was looking to order the NL4 scheme and read that instead of PR4. My error.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Ha Ha Ha...*

Jeeesh... A thread end up looking this way when there's a bit of "Communication Breakdown."


----------

